# Cannot remove photos from disk LR CC 2015.1



## langdonb (Nov 13, 2015)

I can remove photos one by one, but not a group of photos since upgrading from LR 5. I select 10-15 photos, right click, choose remove from disk and it will only remove one of the photos. These are from a folder, not a collection. I also checked if the folder had any lock or lack of permissions. Any help would be appreciated. Mac OSX 10.10.5.

same problem when I try and move multiple photos to another folder...only one will move and get error message saying there was an error in copying files to the selected folder...


----------



## DGStinner (Nov 14, 2015)

Why not flag the files you want to delete as rejects and then either click Photo-->Delete Rejected Photos or press Command+Delete


----------



## clee01l (Nov 14, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  Are you trying to delete the selected images from the Grid view or the Filmstrip. Delete all selected photos works from the grid view.  I have not tried it from the filmstrip.


----------



## langdonb (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi, tried that, still the same result. I select the pics, mark as rejects, select remove from disk and it only removes one of the selected pics (in this case I am selecting 8) ,so the error message says "there were 7 files that could not be moved to trash"



DGStinner said:


> Why not flag the files you want to delete as rejects and then either click Photo-->Delete Rejected Photos or press Command+Delete


----------



## langdonb (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi, Same result from Grid as from filmstrip. BTW, in the past I have deleted from both with no problems.

The delete issue is accompanied by the inability to rename or to move the same folders (error message "the folder cannot be renamed or moved"). Seems like the folders are locked or I do not have permissions to them, but that is not true. Very baffled...


----------



## clee01l (Nov 14, 2015)

Try using the Disk Utility to repair permissions.


----------



## langdonb (Nov 14, 2015)

No Change...tried repairing disc, permission, reset PRam, etc. Their is only one master folder, named 2013, that is causing the problem. All other folders are working fine as to remove/rename/move folder, etc. I have attached a screen shot. The folder in blue work fine, the one with red oval is the problem child.


----------



## rob211 (Nov 15, 2015)

Do a "show in finder" on one of the offending images and let use know the results.

And do a "Get Info" on that 2013 folder and let use know what it says permission-wise (repair permissions does absolutely nothing to your photo files and folders BTW, i.e. it doesn't repair them. So if you've got a permission error preventing deletion we'll have to fix it manually).


----------



## langdonb (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi,

A show in finder reveals the exact location in the same folder with the sidecar file (.xmp). 

Get info on the 2013 folder show me with read and write permission...shared folder and locked boxes are both unchecked


----------



## rob211 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hmm. I'd try doing a synchronize folder on that 2013. Or even a wholesale copy of the photos therein to another folder. I was hoping to get info on the permissions of the files themselves; or check the folder and make sure you have the same permissions for the enclosed files.


----------



## langdonb (Nov 16, 2015)

The solution was to copy the whole folder to an external drive, delete the original folder, create a new catalog and then import it all. I then could remove/move as normal. So much for upgrading to LR 6 aka LR 2015!!

Thanks for all the messages from the forum...


----------

